# Sound Room Switchers? Help needed



## poweraudio (Aug 7, 2010)

We just got done rebuilding our sound room after over a year of having it down. Everything went together well but our old Audio Authority 2/11 is shot. 

We contacted Audio Authority about a new setup but it is more than we'd like to spend right now. 

What are you guys using? I don't know who else is out there. I'd like to figure out a solution that isn't very expensive.

Thanks for any help.


----------

